# MV Pulborough



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

I am interested in sourcing a photo and information on the 'Pulborough'. I sailed as 3rd Eng on her for a short time during 1967. She belong to Stephenson Clarke of Newcastle.

Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ray,

She was built at Blyth D.D. & S.B Co.Ltd.
IMO:650402
Company:Stephenson Clarke Ltd.
P.o.R.:London
Flag:British
Call/Flag Sign:GPVE
LOA x B x D: 369'11" x 53'4"
Eng:Oil Engines 2SA 9Cy. 500x700-British Polar Engines Ltd.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ray

I was on the pulborough in 1966 as R/O so no overlap. I notice *Ruud* has already sent you some details, but as you will appreciate the pic is the wrong _Pulborough_ (Sorry Rudd) he has the pic of the 2nd _Pulborough_ built in 1945.

_Pulborough_ (4) 4994grt entered service in April 1965 and was sold to Modelhop Ltd for her last voyage to the knackers yard. May 86 left the Tyne for Aalborg/Harwich/Port Said/Kuwait/Gadani Beach. Arrived Gadani Beach in Sept 86 and broken up by Aminullah Khan.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ray & Nigel,

Yeah how stupid, it must have been the "carneval", which is now going on here in the South of The Netherlands, a slip of the finger(Thumb) 
But here once again:
Photo by courtesy of Alex Duncan.


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruud you say the photo is courtesy of Alex Duncan, I was wondering if it is the same Alex Duncan that I knew, do you have any details of him?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jeff,

Yep found that piccie in an old small pocketbook,called Stephenson Clarke Shipping by Craig J.M Carter and was published in 1981[WSS], so the guy that took the foto probably a few years earlier, there are some more photos in the book of him, and also from others.So I just credited this one to him, as it should, but mostly forgotten by scans from old books.
He, Alex Duncan, is a photographer,that's all I know,so hope that this will bring you to the Alex you know/knew.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

what is the ISBN # of the book?And are there pics of the Seaford , Petworth Beeding ,Broadhurst,and Ardiingly in it? regards H


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

The Alex Duncan I knew (He died in 2000) was a Tyne Pilot and would have Piloted the Pulborough many times as it was a regular in the Tyne, I don't remember him as being that interested in photography but it seems a bit of a coincidence.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jeff & Hamish,
Jeff:
Sorry that I couldn't be more helpfull with your Alex, as I met a lot of pilots in the Tyne-Tees area in the old days, he doesn't ring a bell, names hey didn't said anything, but faces I've allways remembered.
Hamish:
The ISBN for that book is: 0 905617 17 7 but I'm not sure if it's still available.
There are some piccies in it of the mentioned vessels, will have a try later on to scan them, and will post them here in this thread.But from others there are some good details.
The book contains her history from their first recorded steamers[1865] untill 1981.


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Thankyou for the replies. Once I viewed the photo she came back to me.

She was one of the first bridge controlled around and was the only ship I served where the engineer took a postion armed with a hammer in case the engineroom controls got stuck.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> what is the ISBN # of the book?And are there pics of the Seaford , Petworth Beeding ,Broadhurst,and Ardiingly in it? regards H


Ahoy Hamish,
Found those wanted piccies, here the Ardingly 1951, photo by courtesy of World Ship Photo Library, will post the others later.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> what is the ISBN # of the book?And are there pics of the Seaford , Petworth Beeding ,Broadhurst,and Ardiingly in it? regards H


Ahoy Hamish,
Here your Broadhurst 1948, seen at Shoreham
photo courtesy by G.A.Osbon


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the pictures,looks like "ma" Kelly had a thing for" Steve Clarke"ships ,the Beeding was sold to them also,regards H


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Thanks Guys for the pictures,looks like "ma" Kelly had a thing for" Steve Clarke"ships ,the Beeding was sold to them also,regards H


Ahoy Hamish,
Just a favor,here the Beeding 1950, enjoy them.
I noticed that this book would be hard to find, maybe someone has left it in an old shoe box at some place on the loft.
photo by courtesy World Ship Photo Library


----------



## graham atkinson (Feb 27, 2006)

*Pulbrough*

Have a large poster size picture which I should be able to copy and email you if you like.

Also wrote an Article which appeared in Ships In Focus Record on her, her sister Rogate and near sister Corchester. Proper colliers !

Pic is of first Pulbrough which was built Aberdeen (I think0 to a standard war design. Rename Pulbrough II to free name for a tanker building in Germany.

Rgds

Graham Atkinson.


----------



## graham atkinson (Feb 27, 2006)

Some one mentioned Kellys, Kellys was eventually owned by Powell Duffryn who also owned Stephenson Clarke for a long time. When Stevies were finished with ships and Kelly need some new ones they were sold/transferred to Kelly.
Alex Duncan was a well known Gravesend ship photographer who had a very large ship photo collection. Consider the amount of ships using the Thames and you will see what I mean. He died a couple of years ago and his collection was advertsied and went for an undisclosed sum.

Graham


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Graham ,I thought there must have been a link ,as we did not see many Kelly's (Night) coal burning submarines on the east coast


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

graham atkinson said:


> Some one mentioned Kellys, Kellys was eventually owned by Powell Duffryn who also owned Stephenson Clarke for a long time. When Stevies were finished with ships and Kelly need some new ones they were sold/transferred to Kelly.
> Alex Duncan was a well known Gravesend ship photographer who had a very large ship photo collection. Consider the amount of ships using the Thames and you will see what I mean. He died a couple of years ago and his collection was advertsied and went for an undisclosed sum.
> 
> Graham


Ahoy Graham,
Glad I had a good fortune, to buy some of his[A.Duncan] original photos lately, most of them "colliers", price was worthy!!!!!


----------



## Graham Hodge (Nov 16, 2020)

raybnz said:


> I am interested in sourcing a photo and information on the 'Pulborough'. I sailed as 3rd Eng on her for a short time during 1967. She belong to Stephenson Clarke of Newcastle.
> 
> Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## Graham Hodge (Nov 16, 2020)

My father worked on the Humber Conservancy Board from 1949 to 1981. Here is the Pulborough passing the Middle Whitton lightship in the Humber sometime in the 50s or 60s. 
Graham Hodge
Selby
N. Yorks


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

raybnz said:


> I am interested in sourcing a photo and information on the 'Pulborough'. I sailed as 3rd Eng on her for a short time during 1967. She belong to Stephenson Clarke of Newcastle.
> 
> Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

raybnz said:


> I am interested in sourcing a photo and information on the 'Pulborough'. I sailed as 3rd Eng on her for a short time during 1967. She belong to Stephenson Clarke of Newcastle.
> 
> Any feed back would be appreciated.





raybnz said:


> I am interested in sourcing a photo and information on the 'Pulborough'. I sailed as 3rd Eng on her for a short time during 1967. She belong to Stephenson Clarke of Newcastle.
> 
> Any feed back would be appreciated.


I took a photo of her arriving Aberdeen in around id 1970's


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I sailed on the PULBOROUGH GPVE for six weeks in the summer of 1969.
Is it a figment of my imagination but was there a wooden box on the starboard wing of the bridge?
It was divided into three or four vertical compartments, each with a different coloured lamp.
I gather there was a signal station at the entrance to the Thames with a similar arrangement.
The pattern of lights identified the collier and the shore station then lit up a pattern telling the ship to which power station it was to proceed.
I don't think it was in use, obviously a throw-back to pre-VHF radio days.
Put me out of my misery - please!


----------

